# ISO: homestead in Central or NE Texas



## AFWW2K (Apr 13, 2016)

I know it's probably a long shot, but I'm looking to purchase a homestead/hobby farm in Central or NE Texas. Requirements are: 1700sqft, 3bd/2ba, 20+ acres. If it needs some TLC that's fine, but it needs to be able to pass a VA home inspection. Not completely wooded area, as I plan to grow crops and raise animals. Price range is $150-200k. While properties like this are rare, they do exist. I just usually find them a day or two late. I'm working with a new realtor but thought I'd give this a try.


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Here are a couple that might be close to what you are looking for.

http://www.landsofamerica.com/property/14934-FM-115-Scroggins-Texas-75480/2921511?

http://www.landsofamerica.com/property/317-PR-2482-off-CR-2480-Hico-Texas-76457/3173728?


----------



## AFWW2K (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you for your response!! One of those I actually went and looked at a couple of days ago- it was perfect except the railroad tracks bisect the entire property (that's not in the listing, go figure). I'll look into the other one, thank you!


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

Have you found anything you like yet?


www.zillow.com is a good site to do searches.


----------



## AFWW2K (Apr 13, 2016)

Thank you 

We finally found one and put in an offer.. Still waiting to hear back. But it should have enough land to accomplish what we want, and the 1930s farmhouse has been updated, so luckily no immediate repairs. Fingers crossed they accept my offer!

I agree, Zillow is a good place to look! I've also been scouring the united country, land watch, and lands of Texas.


----------

